# Biting and drawing blood



## Tarnz (Oct 26, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I fed my mouse some peanut butter off my finger, I usually do this everytime after I fully clean his cage or I teach him a new trick but recently he's been biting that same finger hard enough to draw blood. In all the 7 months I've had him he's never done this and I was wondering if anyone had any tips to make him stop?

Not sure if this is related or not but he seems to be very bored lately so I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how I can keep him entertained throughout the day?


----------



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

I had a mouse do this, and when he bit my finger I immediately took the finger he bit and pushed him with it, every time he bit and he eventually stopped. It's like slapping his nose, but you can't blame him, he is trying to get the peanut butter that is usually on your finger and it could be in your finger so that's why he bites. I would find something else to give him peanut butter.

As for entertainment, give him a wheel and hiding spots/toilet paper rolls. I have 1 wheel and a wood bridge with toilet papers and he is happy as can be.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

You still want your mouse to see your hands as a positive thing, so personally I wouldn't poke/push your mouse with your finger as a deterrent. Blowing on your mouse works well, as mice hate being blown on but it won't hurt them at all.

Sometimes to keep mice entertained I put some treats inside a toilet paper tube and then wrap paper around it and scrunch up the ends, so that they have to tear into it and work to get the treats


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be the feeding food off your finger. 
We get a simmaler issue with the rats at work. People feed them treats threw the bars all the time resulting in them biting at anything that comes threw as they expect it to be food, yet the old group we never gave treats to never had this problem you could pit your thinkers threw the bars with out getting bitten.


----------

